# December 13th Inland Empire Morning Ride (Riverside, CA)



## Robertriley (Nov 8, 2015)

*Sunday, December 13th  Meet 9:30am and Head out at 10am

Panera Bread (Riverside, CA) 3560 Riverside Plaza Dr, Riverside, California 92506

We will be riding through the wood street's old homes and maybe around Redwood Dr and Fairmount park. It should be nice and cool so we can have a great ride. Let's all try to grab a friend to ride with and grow the group. We will try to hit the RCC tunnel too. Meet at 9:30 and stands up at 10am.  After the ride well will hit Pepito's to catch a game, lunch and beers!
*


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 3, 2015)

Man you guys in Ca have all the fun, great weather and the 13 is my birthday wish i could be there to ride!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 4, 2015)

If you ever make it out here, we have rides almost every weekend.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 4, 2015)

not sure if i can ride that far! ha


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

*don't forget that the ride this sunday!*


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 13, 2015)

Great ride today with amazing weather.  We did have one big spill and our best wishes go out to Billy.  Here's a couple photos


----------

